# Snowmass Pillow Lines Update



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*...pillow lines....*

...you need your crested butte action....we are almost 100% open....and it's real good....


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah i know man, crested butte is the shit, hopefully ill get over there soon


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Another awesome video of snomass 8)!! I've always wanted to hit the Butte, but never seem to make it out there!! Going to Berthoud tomorrow!! Should be sick with some new snow!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice! Looks fun.


----------

